# Tropheus Nsumbu



## Davesolo29 (12 mo ago)

I’m considering buying a group of T. Moorii Nsumbu but I can’t really find much information on them. Does anyone here have them?


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

I don`t have specific knowledge of this species but I`ve kept Chimba reds, Ikolas, and now have a colony of Duboisi Masawas. Tropheus do better in largers tanks 75G or larger. Mine thrive well on a diet of qualit Spirulina and New Life Spectrum. I do a 40% water change weekly and almost always change water the same day each week. One thing mine like is water movement and I use 2 large powerheads to generate surface movement. You may find you will have to cull out a few males if in-fighting develops.

Good luck!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Never kept Nsumbu but they are an sp.red and will behave no differently to most Tropheus.
Here's a link to a video of a group of wild caughts (but I imagine you have seen it already) ; )




The dominant males in this group are stunning and seem to have the face mask that Kachese and G.K's show.
Pam Chin keeps a group of Nsumbu Trophs.


----------



## Davesolo29 (12 mo ago)

Not_sosoes said:


> I don`t have specific knowledge of this species but I`ve kept Chimba reds, Ikolas, and now have a colony of Duboisi Masawas. Tropheus do better in largers tanks 75G or larger. Mine thrive well on a diet of qualit Spirulina and New Life Spectrum. I do a 40% water change weekly and almost always change water the same day each week. One thing mine like is water movement and I use 2 large powerheads to generate surface movement. You may find you will have to cull out a few males if in-fighting develops.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the reply. 
I’ve kept several groups in the past. Was a member here years ago but for some reason it said my username did not exist. I’ve had wild caught musanga, wc mpulungu, wc ujiji, and numerous other groups over the years. I had just never heard of the nsumbu until last week when I started looking again. Looking for specific info on them. I seem to have found that they are probably illegally collected from nsumbu national park. It would seem according to some that they may actually be of the illangi lineage.


----------



## Davesolo29 (12 mo ago)

noddy said:


> Never kept Nsumbu but they are an sp.red and will behave no differently to most Tropheus.
> Here's a link to a video of a group of wild caughts (but I imagine you have seen it already) ; )
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Noddy. How’s things. You still hangin with Thai on the box? I went there and it doesn’t seem the same as the old days. You bet I’ve seen that one. I don’t think there are many I haven’t seen yet. I’ve been watching a ton of Pam’s videos lately. Also found a Facebook group “everything tropheus” wher several people seem to have these.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Davesolo29 said:


> Hey Noddy. How’s things. You still hangin with Thai on the box? I went there and it doesn’t seem the same as the old days. You bet I’ve seen that one. I don’t think there are many I haven’t seen yet. I’ve been watching a ton of Pam’s videos lately. Also found a Facebook group “everything tropheus” wher several people seem to have these.


Hey bud. I'd forgot all about that place tbh. 
Seems like lot's of Tropheus sites have bitten the dust over the past couple of years.
I pulled out the Aqualog book after I saw your post yesterday and there is no mention of Nsumbu Trophs.
From what I have seen, I would guess that they are lineage 7 and caught around Nkamba bay.
I think there's a lot of truth in the Ilangi spreading out theory. The name sounds like a cross between Ndole and Sumbu and they look like a red version of Kachese. If I was to take a wild guess, I would say they are some kind of Kachese/Sumbu mix that is naturally occurring in the lake.
Anyway, buy a group and get some pics posted up ; )


----------



## NaturalOrder (11 mo ago)

Greetings, new member searching out any info on Nsumbu Red as well. I've picked up a colony of 12 F1s of this variety (or so they were labeled!), all very healthy juveniles. I've got them setup in a well algaed 55 but will be moving them to a 90 shortly as a permanent home (actually maybe you all could recommend a 90 or 125 for a group of 12?). They're all doing extremely well so far, color everywhere, tempered pecking order established quickly. No real aggression observed, it seems well dispersed as hoped for. I picked up a copy of 'Tropheus' from Aqualog series of books (fantastic book, highly recommended but pricey) and don't see any particular reference to this variety. Limited digging points to the idea that they come from somewhere along the Nsumbu National Park area of the lake which is highly infested croc water and makes species extraction difficult. Noted cichlid legend Pam Chin has or has kept a colony of these for herself Pam Chin Nsumbu Red.

Not new to fishkeeping or cichlids, but new to Tropheus so did diligent research and prep. Seems like it's paying off, wish me luck. I'll see if I can get a video of it up here shortly.

Amazing fish, so happy I picked these guys up.

I'm in Nova Scotia as I see some Canadian flags in here! Cheers

Edit - actually in rechecking the book there is an entry for 'Sumbu Red' (no N) but it's still questionable ID based on what I'm seeing.


----------



## NaturalOrder (11 mo ago)

Here's a couple of pics for now. Tagged you all for this one, see my first post above.

@noddy @Davesolo29 @Not_sosoes





  








Group




__
NaturalOrder


__
11 mo ago












  








Dominant male




__
NaturalOrder


__
11 mo ago












  








Group and dominant male




__
NaturalOrder


__
11 mo ago


----------



## NaturalOrder (11 mo ago)

Couple more, little better showcase of the boss!





  








Dominant male and others




__
NaturalOrder


__
11 mo ago












  








Dominant male and others




__
NaturalOrder


__
11 mo ago


----------



## NaturalOrder (11 mo ago)

noddy said:


> Hey bud. I'd forgot all about that place tbh.
> Seems like lot's of Tropheus sites have bitten the dust over the past couple of years.
> I pulled out the Aqualog book after I saw your post yesterday and there is no mention of Nsumbu Trophs.
> From what I have seen, I would guess that they are lineage 7 and caught around Nkamba bay.
> ...


Somehow missed your post in my original read of the thread.....that's a great backdrop to the lineage, it's fascinating trying to figure this out. Based on my own limited research, I'm seeing a village called Sumbu and a Nsumba National Park in the same vicinity so I figured they were for sure coming from there. Is the Ilanga story the one about the idea that they were coming from illegal location within the Park? Anyway, looking forward to your analysis of my fish and what they are!

Page 148 of Tropheus Aqualog indicates Tropheus sp. Sumbu (gotta be village area), coming from population 7.9. Calling it a Sumbu Golden Rainbow Moorii. Sumbu Bay, Zambia


----------



## passionatecandycane (7 mo ago)

NaturalOrder said:


> They're all doing extremely well so far, color everywhere, tempered pecking order established quickly. No real aggression observed, it seems well dispersed as hoped for. I picked up a copy of 'Tropheus' from Aqualog series of books (fantastic book, highly recommended but pricey) and don't see any particular reference to this variety. Limited digging points to the idea that they come from somewhere along the Nsumbu National Park area of the lake which is highly infested croc water and makes species extraction difficult. Noted cichlid legend Pam Chin has or has kept a colony of these for herself


'Tropheus' book is so great! I have read a lot of literature on this theme, but this one is versatile and has more information than any other. Finding good sources was a big challenge during my education on this theme and at the university. But here, many valuable facts and things make you think about general stuff on another side. I love especially focused literature, so this source https://gradesfixer.com/free-essay-examples/literature/  helped me learn more than superficial things. It's especially hard to find good literature about such a focused theme.


----------

